# My 20 Long Divided and Planted Tank



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I *think* I'm done with planting for now. But here's my 20 long divided for three Bettas: Si, Little Willie and MG (Mustard Gas) who still needs a real name. I run three filters: Fluval Nano in the middle and AquaTop IF-202 on each end.

I'll get better pictures of all of the denizens once I figure out how to do closeups with this camera. In addition to the Bettas, the tank has:

CPOs (Dwarf Orange Crayfish)
Thai Micro Crabs
RCS and BVS (Red Cherry and Blue Velvet Shrimp)
Amano Shrimp
Panda Guppies
Pygmy Cories
Assassin Snails and MTS (Mystery Trumpet Snails).

The tank. Each end section is about 3.5 gallons; the middle around 13. The dividers have .25" holes through which go the Guppies, Cories and shrimp.

*How do I load photos one on top of the other instead of side-by-side?*


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

I love the way you've planted it! Just curious - why is it divided like that?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely tank, and ingenious idea for the small holes to let the other fish pass through. 

They must be having a blast going in and out as they please.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you both. Yes, you should see the Cories zip through the holes one right after the other; shoaling single-file, I guess.  But mostly to the right and Si's section because MG is more aggressive.

I divided it that way so I could have a place for the other fish and inverts. I didn't realize the Cories and Guppies (same size as the Cories) could fit through the holes! The CPOs can't.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I love it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice!

What sort of substrate are you using?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, Russell, I have a question about your substrate and plants: I just planted my 10 gallon betta tank with amazon sword, dwarf hair grass, and anubias. I would love to have short, small plants cover the floor of my aquarium, but the hair grass doesn't seem to like my substrate (after all the plants, I couldnt afford sand :/). Do you have any suggestions that would do the same kind of effect as the middle section on the bottom left of your tank? and will it live in a heavy substrate, like gravel? all my other plants are doing great. Thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The bottom left is a mix of Dwarf Sag, Blyx and Micro Chain Swords with Dwarf Hairgrass 'Belem" mixed in. I grew all of the above plants successfully in gravel. However, they seem to do better in sand.

I have root tabs in the substrate. Don't use CO2 and dose Seachem Flourish Complete. Did the above with both gravel and the sand.

Does that help? Hope so.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The bottom left is a mix of Dwarf Sag, Blyx and Micro Chain Swords with Dwarf Hairgrass 'Belem" mixed in. I grew all of the above plants successfully in gravel. However, they seem to do better in sand.
> 
> I have root tabs in the substrate. Don't use CO2 and dose Seachem Flourish Complete. Did the above with both gravel and the sand.
> 
> Does that help? Hope so.



Yes, thank you. I only hope my Dwarf grass picks up. It hasn't died yet, but next to the other plants, it is barely growing.


----------

